# Meet Willow!



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok I'm not really new.. But I realized I never posted on here!

Meet Willow! She is my 4 year old rescue!

She is an Australian Cattle dog mix, and we DNA tested her and they said she is also part catahoulla leopard dog and staffordshire terrier. She is sweat to me.. But has some aggression :/ fear mostly.























































She loves herding! She doesn't usually play with toys unless she is super happy. She loves running next to my bike and pulling me on my scooter! She is very smart, does good in agility, and also enjoys herding.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------

